# Stallion fencing? Other stallion questions..



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Now keep in mind that I don't own any studs and the closest I've ever come was John, who was gelded as a 4 year old LOL.

BUT, I've always liked the look of a pole corral like this


















They look more rustic than metal fencing but the round poles don't break as easily as boards do. Something like this with a strand or two of electric on the inside should hold just about anything.

Again, since I don't have a stud and have never really handled one myself, the only other thing I can comment on is your idea of standing him. Personally, I would never stand a stud that wasn't very well broke under saddle and accomplished at some discipline. Just halter broke though? Not a chance, even if his bloodlines were superb.

The only exception I can possibly think of is if the horse was injured as a youngster and is unable to be ridden. Then I might consider it, but _only_ if his sire and dam were both accomplished with the ability/temperament that fit my ideals.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks for the response, smrobs!

I do have to say that fencing is very appealing, if I could get a hold of some long, skinny logs like that I'd say we're in business... Maybe cedar, but I'm not sure of the longevity of it...

As far as Mr. Stud goes, I just emailed the owner about him so I hopefully will get a response in a few weeks. I am not certain that he was ever broke, but I am also speaking about a breed that has only a few thousand animals. They are Curlies, so some of the 'rules' are a bit different, especially when it comes to getting a hold of a certain blood line. If I were to buy him, he would be broke if he isn't already, no bones about it. 

I will have to look into some of his other progeny, as well, and see what they are doing. I thought it was neat when I looked at my mare and she has a granddaughter who is doing dressage, and her son, who is the filly's sire, is currently a gelding and used as a therapy horse. The stud's lines trace back to Appaloosas, and it shows a bit in his color, which is only a bonus on top of his conformation. With his breeding, which has less draft than my mares, I hope the App throws in some added stamina. My older mare has a good bit of draft breeding (which shows), and my younger one is more of the time when they bred QH in to get some great horses. Both mares are related, but they are crossed differently to become different horses.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

In addition to what smrobs wrote, consider 2 fences, separated by 4+ feet, between the mares and the stud. In my experience, the studs will run the fence carving a trough down to China, but some mares will do everything in their power to back into a fence a break it when in season.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

That fence my friend smrobs showed us does indeed look solid.
However there is too much room between the poles and a stallion could easily get his legs tangled in it.
You might want to get some hog wire to fill in the space.
Or if any other stallions or geldings approached the fence the stallion might attempt to fight .
I have seen stallions pastured with mares fenced in by barb wire. No other horses could be in an adjoining pasture.
Stars pen at the farm is 3 acres and made with pipe . 
I bought some stallion panels and told the welder this is what I wanted The cost was outrageous but after he mounted a mare over a six foot round pen and was stuck there with his back legs dangling on one side I think it was worth it.
However I have very few problems with my stallions pushing against the fence. The mares in heat are a different matter.
If you keep them all together like it sounds you mean to then they should a ll do well.
Remember this when removing a mare from that pasture always tie that stallion up or remove him from the herd first.
He will not like having HIS mares taken away and may try and steal them back. That can get pretty dangerous. Shalom


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

When you keep any horse you should always expect the unexpected and with a stallion you can X100 that!!!
The stout rails are really good but as db said there is a risk of them or a mare in an adjoining field getting its legs caught between the rails if they kick back or strike out - and that's always the biggest risk when you keep any horses in adjoining paddocks so you will need to reduce that gap
Don't forget that if a horse wants to jump out badly enough he will so a standard height fence could be nothing to him
I like to have 'hot wire' to create a stretch of 'no mans land' to actually prevent them from getting close to each other - it saves a lot of hassle
You might find that even a really quiet stallion will get stressed on its own when it can see mares around and spend all its outdoor time pacing the fence
Never assume that even a quiet well mannered stallion can be treated like a gelding - they can all forget themselves - my father was badly injured when he was in a rush one day and got sloppy with a stallion we had that was always really quiet to handle, was ridden and travelled with mares etc - you should never let your guard down around them


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When I lived in Calgary, stallion fencing had to be 6' high and very secure. I've known of a few people who were badly injured, one's in a wheelchair, because of a quiet, mannerly stallion. Those who carry a club are smart as they intend to come out the winner should the stallion suddenly turn on them.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Just for curiosity sakes...Is this Buddy You are taking about? 

If so, my previous step-aunt leased him. He's very well mannered. Quiet. (From what I remember...Although its been years) and she used to keep him in T-posts and basic electric fence. He was very respectful and acted like a gelding. Nice boy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

What are the zoning laws in your area for keeping of a stallion ? and what does your homeowners insurance require ? Where i am located , it must be a pipe fence five bars in it, and at least 6 ft tall. ten feet away from a property line.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks all for the responses, very helpful indeed! 

I don't believe there are any stallion-specific laws here in regards to fencing. Actually, are horse laws, if any, aren't really reinforced here considering horses aren't a huge thing here in the dairy state. I've seen a lot of studs locally with sketchy fences that don't do much more than keep them in. Thankfully, the stallions within a few miles of me are kept a little more securely, but the buffer zone of woods and field and river are all added security between them and my own horses. 

Yes, CLaPorte, Buddy is who I am talking about.  I didn't want to really say too much on the stud in particular as the deal isn't written in stone. When it is I'd like to do a thread on him and some training, (if we purchase him.) He's a good horse, and never was kept in anything but simple fencing. When I met him, I wouldn't have guessed he was a stud. (Aside from the fact he sired my foal... :lol He wasn't antisocial, just quiet and went back to food after he said hi. I'd say between my two mares and the two that were there, he was pretty whipped. :lol:

Actually, when we got our mares [at separate times], we lead them out before the stud. I had no idea, certainly a good thing to know now. The pen we will have them in I hope to keep some tie rings in, so I can tie him up, go fetch the mares, then leave him go. Certainly goes to show even the little things like this that a person doesn't know can make a big difference. :shock: These are the sort of things I would like to learn before hand. 

I hope that with a bit of training he will get used to the fact that some times he will be alone. All of my other horses deal with that at some point or another, so just because he is a stud, won't make me not ride my mares. He's never going to be completely alone for days/weeks at a time, but if I want to take a mare out for a drive, or both out for a ride, it's going to happen.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Buttin the Dirt he is NOT going to like being left alone for any length of time.
That IMO is when he is going to pace the fence..
Star and Sam never pace when they can see the mares, They stand placidly like old plow horses. Let those mares enter the woods or even stand behind their sheds and the race is on. Shalom


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I'm inclined to think that if a stallion is used to being kept alone he will be fine with it - many stud horses that never run with mares for whatever reason (there are several) are kept this way and they mostly deal with it OK. 
Like you db - we found that the worst problems happened when the stallion thought that the mares were going away from him if he was in a separate paddock and had no control of the situation - they were his herd so to speak and that would stress him
My father was injured when he tried to take a visiting mare out of the same field as the stallion rather than take the stallion out first which was the usual procedure. That horse had been with us from a yearling and never shown an ounce of aggression in his life before


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Don't assume there are no state laws because you've seen stallions behind iffy fencing. Should someone get hurt ifhe gets out, an astute lawyer will be digging for the laws. Some go back many years but once on the books, they remain on the book.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

I found some information that vaguely references stallions in Wisconsin on an article about Fences in Agricultural Areas. No specifics on type of fencing, but just in good repair and can keep the animal from becoming loose. It seems as if once an animal is loose there is not much in favor of the owner regardless of fencing or handling technique.



> An owner who does not maintain a partition fence in good repair cannot claim damages when the neighbor’s animals trespass. However, construction of a fence does not relieve the owner of swine, horses, sheep or goats from liability for damages they commit upon the enclosed premises of a neighbor. [Secs. 90.04 and 172.01] In addition, under sec. 172.01, some animals are considered so powerful or difficult to contain that the state has imposed liability on their owners regardless of whether the animals escape was the owner’s or keeper’s fault. This strict liability applies to stallions over one year old, bulls over 6 months old, and to boars, rams and billy goats over 4 months old.


As far as the stud goes, I just got off the phone with the owners. There was confusion with an email I sent and they called to clarify. Many people have tried to buy this stud over the years, and my account recently linked with my youtube account and changed my name, so they wanted to make sure I was inquiring and not someone else. As far as leasing him this spring, the wheels are certainly turning. Apparently they were not who posted the ad listing him for sale, so he is not for sale. They truly love this horse dearly, and at this point do not wish to sell him, but are more than happy to lease him over the spring/summer. They also said that two days ago, if I heard correctly, one of their mares just had another of his foals. (I, personally, am not a fan of any form of communication that isn't face to face, so I did not ask questions I have been meaning to ask.)


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

I hoped to draw up some plans soon, and considering that we live on what was formerly a dairy farm, some of the concepts might be hard to grasp. We have a building that was formerly a machine shed, turned free-stall barn, then machine shed again once we sold the cows in '08. The inside of the building is turned into an indoor arena, (we knocked the concrete out of course,) with horse stalls/storage along one side where the feed area that had head-lock things, (clearly have been out of dairy farming for a while,) and a concrete slab on the other side of the wall where the food was put. On one end, adjacent the stalls, is a three-sided attached lean that was used for cows that were within weeks of delivery. Here there is a automatic water already installed, and we plan to split the lean in half between hay and horses. I plan to have a sliding door between the indoor arena and this lean, where I hopefully will be able to enter/exit the pen. I would like to have some bars so horses are visible through here, but not reachable by other horses. This way, if I pull a mare out to work with he will still be able to see them, and I can exercise them and put them back. Plus, most of the riding we do, if not in the arena, is in the trails/field which can be seen from where this pen will be. All of the other horses are in our front yard nearest the road, and there will be several building separating them, and no shared fence line. We still plan on working our mares, and whether he paces or stands still is up to him. Our horses are bonded together in a herd, and do have a bit of distress when one of their herd is taken away, but they learn to deal with it. I know many things are different with a stallion, but this will be something he will learn to manage.


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

ELECTRIC ELECTRIC ELECTRIC!!!!! That is the ONLY way a stallion will respect a fence. We have electrobraid here.. excellent stuff.


----------

